# Article in the Independent on aging of eggs



## KatieKat (Aug 1, 2007)

http://www.independent.co.uk/life-style/health-and-families/health-news/revealed-why-risk-of-infertility-and-birth-defects-rises-with-age-2069229.html

Interesting - this might help some people in the future

**This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites**


----------



## MARPSJR (Jul 29, 2009)

Yes they really do need to spread the word to women that the age to have children is between 20 and 34 so that they can do what they can (I know it isnt always possible) to have children in that window. 

Education of this fact is SO poor. Families dont talk about it, friends dont talk about it, your GP and nurse doesnt tell you at a pill check or pap smear so you are left well and truly in the dark and then only get to hear the fateful words and information when it is a problems.


----------

